# 

## Redakcja

*Co mówi góral (albo on kowboj ) do dziewczyny w oknie?* 

15 koszulek dla autorów najciekawszych pomysłów. Zapraszamy

Zabawa trwa do końca marca!



REGULAMIN Konkursu!

----------


## firewall

Dziewce cudne, to do jutra!
A terozki otwórz swojemu chłopu drzwi!

----------


## Grand

Ty jesteś gorąca, lecz twoje okna zimne...

----------


## ave!

wybuduję ci chate do samiuśkich Tater!!!!                        :wink:

----------


## firewall

Hej, uciekniemy razem z Chicago do Murzasichla!

----------


## netbet

nie frasuj sie dziołcha...
sie naprawi, przeca jest muratur :big grin:

----------


## pablomoc

Uśmiechnij się ładnie, za 30 lat będą się zastanawiać co do ciebie mówię  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Nie mogłaś zbudować parterówki. Nie musiałbych terozki skakać z balkonu. :big grin:

----------


## Kendra

świetne teksty  :big grin: 
mi się od razu skojarzyło sarkastycznie: 
Facet: " jak Ci się babo zachciało budowy to se buduj - ja lece na piwo"
Ona "ale ja nie wiem jak i od czego zacząć"
Facet "Forum Muratora se poczytaj"
 :big grin:

----------


## gorbag

Uduszę cię jak nie zamkniesz tego okna!
Od świeżego powietrza mamy wentylację mechaniczną.

----------


## Jarek.P

"No i kiej ja ci, babo, tera 15 centymetry styropianu na łogacenie chałupy snojda, no gdzie???"

J.

----------


## bowess

Zbudowałem dla nas mały domek na prerii! W niedzielę przyjdę prosić o twą rękę.

----------


## Majka

żegnaj kochana, wybrałem jednak Murator :big grin:

----------


## rafał2011

Nie martw się kochanie, spróbuje otworzyć z drugiej strony :big grin:

----------


## firewall

A na jutro zrób kociołek prawdziwej kwaśnicy! Taką jak robiła Twoja kszesna z Witowa!

----------


## Rupi80

To okno wcale nie jest krzywo! Będzie Pani zadowolona

----------


## twaro

Nie przejmuj sie złociutka. To już ostatni napad na bank i montujemy pompę ciepła. :big grin:

----------


## rafał2011

Muszę sprawdzić czy Red bull naprawdę działa :big grin:

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

> To okno wcale nie jest krzywo! Będzie Pani zadowolona


 :big lol:  Jak dla mnie najlepszy dymek

Ewentualnie:

Kochanie pomóż mi budować. Ja i tak zrobię po swojemu  :big grin:

----------


## jareko

czy zaprenumerowałaś Muratora ?

----------


## rafał2011

don't stres Julka do wieczora pomaluję tą barierkę.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Wychodź szybko na dwór bo ci to okno spadnie na głowę.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nie uwierzysz, Frank znowu jest po 2,50! Bierzemy szybko kredyt z dofinansowaniem z NFOŚiGW!

----------


## Ew-ka

to do jutra Kochanie ..... żonie powiem,że znowu awaria była  :wink:

----------


## bobiczek

Było cudownie!
Jutro też będziemy całą noc klikać na forum Muratora!

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Szefowa się nie przejmuje, jakoś się dogadamy  :smile:

----------


## gregorwinn

Jak bardzo nieszczelne mam zrobic to okno zeby zwiało ci sukienke?

----------


## Gosc321_1

A może:
"Ale mnie wrobiłaś z tą budową.. Dziękuję Kochanie!"

----------


## Gosc321_1

Albo tak: 
"Pędzę siodłać rumaka !! Podobno w Western City Porotherm po 3,60!"

----------


## Gosc321_1

Na koniec trochę "czarnego" humoru:
"Najdroższa, jeszcze tylko dwa skoki na Bank i spłacimy kredyt hipoteczny!!"

----------


## Gosc321_1

Sorki, że tak na raty, ale wpadł mi jeszcze jeden:
"Nie, nie, nie Złociutka dom przecież stoi prosto. W tym miejscu akurat horyzont się skrzywił!!"

----------


## nita83

nie martw się maleńka, skoczę tylko po Muratora i wszystko się naprawi

----------


## irqul

Oh, my darling!
Tylko certyfikowana, przystawno rozstawna, drabina 3x12 firmy (.......tu wstawiamy firmę, która wygrała licytację na reklamę na okładce...........) daje nam możliwość tych romantycznych schadzek  :hug:  . Zara jo wciągnę, nogi rozłożę i sufit Ci pomaluję.

----------


## Bhm

Jak się piknie do mnie uśmiechniesz, to Ci do jutra parapet do tego okna w brzozie wyrzeźbię

----------


## Gosc321_1

Na koniec marketingowo:
"A następnym razem zanim weźmiesz się za remont, zaprenumeruj proszę Muratora!"

----------


## pawellost

"Niestety, kochana, nie robimy dzisiaj - już po godzinach, a w dodatku wolna sobota jest.I nie ma żadne tylko - nic!  Żadnej roboty nie wezmę. Nie wiem, nie znam się, nie orientuję się - zarobiony jestem! Kochana, chyba ja wyraźnie po polsku mówię - do końca roku nic nie biorę. Ja chcę wreszcie spokojnie zjeść!"

----------


## bowess

Waldek uzgadnia dzień wolny z szefową (mówi wolno i wyraźnie):
- Ju-tro nie przyj-de do ro-bo-ty. Jes? Rozumisz? Ju-tro. Ja. Noł. Goł. Ołkej Boss? Ołkej!

----------


## chorg

Oczywiście, że to ten facet od krów ... widać to po pasie z nabojami. 
A co mówi:
"Nazywam się Murator, Jan Murator".

----------


## bodzio_g

Wersja ongisiejsza
- kochanie ! wygraliśmy talon na prenumeratę Muratora !!!
- naprawdę ? może w końcu nauczysz się czytać... a nie tylko oglądać...

wersja uaktualniona
- kochanie ! wygraliśmy koszulkę i kubek oraz roczną subskrybcję Muratora !!!
- naprawdę ? może w końcu nauczysz się pisać ... inny adres niż &&&.com

----------


## Kendra

Stara bier kryka i jadymy na zlot forum muratora  :wink:

----------


## tomraider

Kowboj:- narwałem ci kwiatów na prerii , liczę że zasłużyłem na twój piękny tyłek kochanie?
Kobieta;- wazon ci nie wystarczy?

----------


## dusiek

Kowboj: wygram jutrzejsze Rodeo i poslubie Cie moja Droga.
Kobieta: kocham Cie i bez wygranej tez zostane twoja zona.

----------


## irqul

Rób dobrą minę, kochanie, uśmiechaj się, ludzie patrzą! Potem Ci powiem o co naprawdę chodzi z tym balkonem !

----------


## Edyta Ż

To ja Ci takie pikne okna wstawiłem a Ty ich nawet dobrze umyc nie potrafisz!

----------


## Ania_i_Marek

Kochana Ty moja, okna już mamy to teraz zasadzimy drzewo i spłodzimy syna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bodzio_g

> Kochana Ty moja, okna już mamy to teraz zasadzimy drzewo i spłodzimy syna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


tak troche z innej beczki ...
największy koszmar faceta to :
- dom na kredyt
-  drzewko bonsai w doniczce w prezencie
- syn od sąsiada
 :cool:

----------


## Kendra

Bodzio  :big grin:  :big grin:  Ty pieronie  :big grin: 
Od razu mi naszło na myśl - godej czy ten synek jest mój czy ni bo Cie z okna na zola wyciepie  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

> największy koszmar faceta to :
> [...]
> -  drzewko bonsai w doniczce w prezencie
> [...]


A bez przesady, się pięknie dziękuje, się stawia bonsaia na parapecie, nie robi się z tym nic bo i tak nie ma sensu (znaczy, jak ktoś chce, może oczywiście próbować, podlewać i tak dalej, ale to i tak nic nie zmieni, co by się z tym cholerstwem nie robiło, skutek i tak będzie ten sam) po czym za pół roku wywala się suchego badyla do śmieci. Jak odczuwa niedostatek naczyń, może sobie ewentualnie miseczkę zostawić.

J.

----------


## tomraider

> wywala się suchego badyla do śmieci


kowboj: -przyniosłem drzewko bonsai które wywalił Jarek.P 
kobieta;- odmaluje się olejną ,wstawi do doniczki  i będzie dla kogoś  na prezent  jak znalazł.. :wink:

----------


## gips

Kowboj mówi:

Udało się....Okno się otwiera! Jutro wstawiam drzwi, czekaj na mnie...

----------


## swojaczka

No i wyszło na moje;parterowy byłby wygodniejszy...

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

Lecę do kiosku po muratora, zaraz wracam :wink:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Ona :szpinak Ci się przykleił do jedynki.

----------


## irqul

Jestem ciekaw co jest w środku. Zajrzyjmy tam!

----------


## Radek2552

On : " Mos Muratora ??? No! Dyć se poradzis babo !!! ".

----------


## sly1234

"ja rozumiem , że jest zimno, ale jak jest zima to musi być zimno"

----------


## Radek2552

" Godołech Ci durna babo : Kup Muratora !!! M U R A T O R A !!! ".

----------


## imalicka

Hasta la vista, baby
idę kupić projekt z kolekcji Muratora i wybuduję nam dom

----------


## vip321

Kochoniutka, daj pyska i idę owce wypasać... I na obiad byde. Hej!

----------


## R4di

Jak myślisz namalował artysta już ten obrazek?! bo mnie ta barierka w ja.. (ehem)  no tego ... bardzo mnie gniecie...

----------


## marta.m

"We wsi mówią, żeś najlepszą atrakcją turystyczną w regionie"  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Oj, będzie trudno przyznać nagrody  :smile:

----------


## firewall

Szczególnie, że w trakcie zmieniliście górala na cowboy'a :roll eyes:

----------


## rafał2011

> Dziewce





> zimne





> wybuduję





> przeca





> ładnie





> Nie





> buduj





> jak





> ci





> na prerii





> 


.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobra, ma być kowboj, będzie kowboj (nawiasem mówiąc - od początku mi ten góral jakoś mało oscypkowo wyglądał, zdecydowanie tam ostrogi w tle dzwoniły):




> słuchaj! Mała! [tu przerzucenie peta cygara do drugiego kącika ust, dlatego na obrazku nie widać] Tam skąd pochodzę... ["ciam ciam" cygarem] można było zostać albo księdzem, albo budowlańcem. ["ciam ciam"] Na księdza nie wyglądam, nie? ["ciam ciam", w tle rżenie konia]


J. (z lekka podinspirowany klasyką spaghetti - westernu)

----------


## rewo66

Przepraszam, co Pani robi w tym corralu?

Edit: 
Albo może tak
Dzień dobry. Nie widziała Seniorita mojego konia

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Nie chlip. Nie tylko ty; twój Stary też wierzył, że można_ kupić sobie Dom_...
Ty go w tym utwierdzaj a ja wrócę we wtorek.
Kamperem.

----------


## dorkaS

To miał być pasywny dom!!!! CO tu robią te angielskie okna....

----------


## bodzio_g

- Kochanie !! dość mam już tego hotelu, budujemy nowy dom z muratorem  !!
- Naprawdę ?? przecież zima się jeszcze nie skończyła...

----------


## Kendra

Ona w myślach : a mogłam wstawić fixy to bym się teraz nie musiała użerać z tym nudziarzem  :wink:

----------


## k***a*z

Dzień dobry ! Zastałem Jolkę ?

----------


## bowess

Przyszłem wcześniej, gdyż nie miałem co robić.  :wink:

----------


## gustavv

"No, to okna wstawiłem, z resztą se poradzisz nie?"  :smile:

----------


## Patos

1.Tym razem masz szczęście, że spałaś z Muratorem!
2..Kochana znowu usnęłaś na muratorze.
3. Nie przyjdę więcej do Ciebie z Muratorem bo nie masz dla Mnie czasu!
4. Muszę lecieć bo Mi wykupią Muratora.
5. Wrócę ino mig z Muratorem dla Ciebie
6 Lecę na budowę , bo już wiem od Muratora, jak ekipa powinna budować nasz domu.

----------


## Ania_i_Marek

"Góralecko, podaj mi dłoń, pójdźmy i z MURATOREM zbudujmy  Nas własny dom!!!!!!"

----------


## Paco16

nie rozumiem po co Ci ten góral wstawiał siedmiokomorówki.....
a bez tych trójszybowych też by się dało żyć.....
my cowboye dajemy radę w tipi  ze współczynnkiem przenikalności 7U/(m2 * K) !

----------


## Yeda

Ty jesteś gorąca, lecz twoje okna zimne... -> ehehehe, DOBRE!  :big grin:

----------


## nita83

Wrócę razem z wiosną.

----------


## bodzio_g

- Daj ać ja po...muruję, a ty podziwiaj  !

----------


## Redakcja

> *Co mówi góral (albo on kowboj ) do dziewczyny w oknie?* 
> 
> 15 koszulek dla autorów najciekawszych pomysłów. Zapraszamy
> 
> Zabawa trwa do końca marca!
> 
> Załącznik 174502
> 
> REGULAMIN Konkursu!


Już niedługo koniec naszego konkursu. A na koniec powiemy Wam też, co było na tej okładce, co mówił on do niej  :smile:

----------


## MaciekTyr.

O, tak stój! 
Bo jak się ruszysz, to mi ręce przytrzaśnie.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Nie INSTALATOR tylko IN-SE-MI-NATOR. 
Jestem inseminatorem! Wieczne wam się myli.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Naboje to rekwizyt, ale dlaczego chcecie zmieniać faceta już  po włożeniu jednej pary okien...?

----------


## Paco16

Romeo  i Don Kichot grali godzinami do zamkniętego okna a ja patrz !!! jeden strzał i otwarłaś  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

To był numer 12/1983. A w dymku tekst:

*ZARAZ WRACAM, TYLKO ZAPRENUMERUJĘ "MURATORA" NA ROK 1984.*


Wkrótce wyniki konkursu - zgodnie z regulaminem ogłosimy je 5 kwietnia.

Dziękujemy za udział w zabawie  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Każdy z sędziów wybrał swoich zwycięzców, tak powstała lista 15-tu:

*Aksami*
"Pędzę siodłać rumaka !! Podobno w Western City Porotherm po 3,60!"

*bobiczek* 
Było cudownie! Jutro też będziemy całą noc klikać na forum Muratora!

*bodzio_g*
Wersja ongisiejsza
- kochanie ! wygraliśmy talon na prenumeratę Muratora !!!
- naprawdę ? może w końcu nauczysz się czytać... a nie tylko oglądać...

Wersja uaktualniona
- kochanie ! wygraliśmy koszulkę i kubek oraz roczną subskrybcję Muratora !!!
- naprawdę ? może w końcu nauczysz się pisać ... inny adres niż &&&.com

*bowess* 
Przyszłem wcześniej, gdyż nie miałem co robić.
oraz:
Waldek uzgadnia dzień wolny z szefową (mówi wolno i wyraźnie):
- Ju-tro nie przyj-de do ro-bo-ty. Jes? Rozumisz? Ju-tro. Ja. Noł. Goł. Ołkej Boss? Ołkej!

*chorg* 
"Nazywam się Murator, Jan Murator".

*Edyta Ż* 
To ja Ci takie pikne okna wstawiłem a Ty ich nawet dobrze umyc nie potrafisz!

*firewall*
Hej, uciekniemy razem z Chicago do Murzasichla!

*gorbag*
Uduszę cię jak nie zamkniesz tego okna! Od świeżego powietrza mamy wentylację mechaniczną.

*Grand* 
Ty jesteś gorąca, lecz twoje okna zimne...

*Kendra* 
Ona w myślach : a mogłam wstawić fixy to bym się teraz nie musiała użerać z tym nudziarzem

*MusiSieUdac* 
Szefowa się nie przejmuje, jakoś się dogadamy. 

*Netbet*
nie frasuj sie dziołcha... sie naprawi, przeca jest muratur

*Jarek.P* 
Słuchaj! Mała! [tu przerzucenie peta cygara do drugiego kącika ust, dlatego na obrazku nie widać] Tam skąd pochodzę... ["ciam ciam" cygarem] można było zostać albo księdzem, albo budowlańcem. ["ciam ciam"] Na księdza nie wyglądam, nie? ["ciam ciam", w tle rżenie konia]

*pablomoc*
Uśmiechnij się ładnie, za 30 lat będą się zastanawiać co do ciebie mówię

*Rupi80*
To okno wcale nie jest krzywo! Będzie Pani zadowolona


Gratulujemy i prosimy o adres - jako prywatną wiadomość do Redakcji. Tytuł: Konkurs

----------


## MusiSieUdac

W horoskopie mi napisały mądre głowy, że czeka mnie wygrana, głupia już zacierałam ręce na toto lotka  :wink:  ale wygrana w Muratorze też bardzo fajnie  :big grin: 
Dziękuję Szanowna Redakcjo i miłego weekendu zycze  :smile:

----------


## rosłoń

gratuluję wygranym! że też się nie załapałem, muszę do Was częściej zaglądać!  :smile:

----------


## bobiczek

Yuchu!!!! Będzie w czym poszpanować latem na deptaku w Ciechocinku  :big grin: 
Dziękuję Redakcji !

----------


## bodzio_g

> Yuchu!!!! Będzie w czym poszpanować latem na deptaku w Ciechocinku 
> Dziękuję Redakcji !


może razem zrobimy tournee po polsce  :yes: 

Dla mnie absolutnie najlepsze było: Ty jesteś gorąca a Twoje  okna zimne  :big lol: 

na koniec :
-  jeszcze tylko "załatwię " sobie prenumeratę Muratora na rok i ...wracam
- no dobra ... masz tu paszport i wizę i obiecaj mi , że ... za rok wrócisz

----------


## Vinda

Otrząśnij się Kobieto, budowa to nie zabawa !

----------


## netbet

jajks!!! nagroda!!!
zamawiam ( do wyboru z listy ):
- czerwony kubek z logo murator
- czerwony talerzyk z logo murator
- czerwoną koszulkę z logo muratora
- czerwony wazonik z logo j.w.
- czerwonego VW Passata po 2010 roku w dieslu.... logo może być na całej masce :big grin:  

pozdro
NETbet'red

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> j............
> - czerwonego VW Passata po 2010 roku w dieslu.... logo może być na całej masce 
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet'red


Haha  :Lol: 

Dopisz  jeszcze zeby był wiekszy niz 5cm  :wink:

----------


## Janiczka

najlepsz- Ty jestes gorąca a okna zimne. Super

----------


## Ulubienica

fajny konkurs. Z ciekawością przeczytałam wszystkie propozycje

----------


## porucznikzbik

Margaret przyjeżdżaj do Polski

----------


## Kendra

dziękuję za wyróżnienie  :big grin:

----------


## pablomoc

z niecierpliwością wciąż czekam na przesyłkę  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Przesyłki zgodnie z regulaminem konkursu trafią do Was w tym tygodniu. Jeszcze raz gratulujemy poczucia humoru uczestników  :smile:

----------


## pablomoc

eh ta ciekawość  :smile:

----------


## pablomoc

no i jak dostał już ktoś koszulkę ?  :smile:  bo ja nie :/

----------


## Edyta Ż

Ja już dostałam koszulkę.Super!
Dziękuję Droga Redakcjo .  :wink: 
To moja pierwsza wygrana .

----------


## bobiczek

Dziękuję.
Moja również dzisiaj dotarła.
I nawet rozmiar słuszny  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bowess

I ja otrzymałam nagrodę.  :smile: 
Mój rozmiar - dzięki podwójne.

----------


## netbet

podziękowania Reddacyjo... dostałem koszulkę!!
sąsiad z zazdrości zalogował sie na FM i czatuje na jakis konkurs  :Lol:

----------


## Redakcja

A emblemat forum wywieszony?  :smile: 

To znak rozpoznawczy forumowiczów - warto się zorientować, kto jest z tego klubu w okolicy.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...-forum-dla-Was

----------


## firewall

Tez dostałem. A naklejkę mam żółtą, ale jeszcze nie wywieszoną :sad:  ( Ale za kilka tygodni to i owszem :smile:  ).

----------


## pablomoc

a ja dostałem za dużą koszulkę mimo że napisałem jaki rozmiar potrzebuje :/ ręce opadają

----------


## Kendra

też dostałam - dziękuję!!

----------

